# Spring Turkey 101



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dormin said:


> don't practice calling on the birds you plan to hunt.


So would you recommend practicing calling on birds you don't plan to hunt?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> So would you recommend practicing calling on birds you don't plan to hunt?


I call to mine... They look so elegant strutting in, in cap and gown..


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty green at this too. My grandson came of age to hunt and wanted to try turkeys. I was the caller. I can make a half decent sound on a wood box call and have called in gobblers for him 2 years straight. My biggest problem seems to be calling toms in when there are hens with them. Last spring we worked a group of 7... and several were hens. They walked past us a couple of times about 80 yards out and despite my subtle sounds I couldn't get them to close the distance. Any advice on calling toms when they already have hens with them?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Insert string of "Call to hen" comments


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Dedgoose nailed it, get the hen riled up and move her and the gobbler follows. That said, the best callers in the world will not be able to pull a tom away from his hens consistently. You can't move the hens all the time either. Sometimes you can, sometimes you can't. Some are better than others but no one can do it all the time. I have had numerous times when I had a gobbler and hens on one side of me and a live hen talking her head off on the other side and even she could not pull the gobbler or flock to her.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DFJISH said:


> I'm pretty green at this too. My grandson came of age to hunt and wanted to try turkeys. I was the caller. I can make a half decent sound on a wood box call and have called in gobblers for him 2 years straight. My biggest problem seems to be calling toms in when there are hens with them. Last spring we worked a group of 7... and several were hens. They walked past us a couple of times about 80 yards out and despite my subtle sounds I couldn't get them to close the distance. Any advice on calling toms when they already have hens with them?


If you can get the hen to talk cut her off by interupting her. When she talks mimmic hr louder and get the last word in. If she cuts you cut if she yelps you yelp. You're trying to display dominance. Sometimes i get real aggressive with this.Bring the old hen in looking for a squabble and the tom will follow.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I tend to use a higher pitch hen sound for this to simulate a young hen trying to rule the flock.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's the background on my original question:

I've been an avid outdoors guy for the past 35 years or so. I've had passion for hunting and fishing since my early teens and passed that love onto my children. One thing I've never done however is turkey hunted. It's just something I've never considered or pursued. 

Enter a 3rd generation - my 8 year old grandson Jordan has been out fishing and deer hunting with me since he was 5. The outdoors has been a natural love of his and he watches every hunting and fishing show he gets a chance to. He plays Deer Hunter 2014 till his iPad is dead and in the real world has learned to read sign, track, and search out feeding and bedding areas, all deer because it's my personal passion. Basically he's where I was in my early 20s! Last year he began showing that he was physically and mentally ready to handle a gun, even at 8, so we began working on the shootings skills. He is a natural and can many times shoot better than either of his parents, and when he gets lucky...me - not that I'd admit it! We ended up purchasing a mentor package last year and spend many days in the field deer hunting - what I know the best. He showed skill and maturity and we were successful - highlights of my year!

He immediately noticed last year that the mentor kit came with a turkey tag, something that we've both watched on TV but never tried. He wouldn't let it go either, saying this is something he really wants to do! (Along with duck hunting too!) I got away with it last year explaining that our area was not open to a fall turkey season, but the spring season is now here and we are getting ready to purchase the mentor package again.

We've already got a lead on the fall duck youth hunt, but this spring turkey thing is new to me. I really love spending time teaching him the outdoors, and am ready to do any learning (and practicing calling) that I need to pass this on to him even if it's not my passion - it could become his! Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to this huge learning curve coming my way - maybe we'll make a great team!

Paul


----------



## 3boyswoodsNwater (Dec 8, 2013)

How cool to learn with him. You passed on your knowledge of deer, now you show him how to enjoy learning something new through the success and mistakes. Very cool. Good luck


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> What if there are stands of pines everywhere? Look for the taller ones?


for that, forget the pines statement! lol I don't have that problem in SE MI.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Steve said:


> What if there are stands of pines everywhere? Look for the taller ones?


In that case, look for something different. I'm not being flippant. 
What I mean is: find a tree line, an edge between two different covers or even ages of trees, a two track/trail intersection, scrub oaks, small open sandy areas. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr. Botek said:


> In that case, look for something different. I'm not being flippant.
> What I mean is: find a tree line, an edge between two different covers or even ages of trees, a two track/trail intersection, scrub oaks, small open sandy areas.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Or the one's with the most scratch marks underneath lol


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Blueump said:


> Here's the background on my original question:
> 
> I've been an avid outdoors guy for the past 35 years or so. I've had passion for hunting and fishing since my early teens and passed that love onto my children. One thing I've never done however is turkey hunted. It's just something I've never considered or pursued.
> 
> ...


Paul, 

If you'd like some help this spring with your 8 year old grandson feel free to contact me. I have a bunch of ground in your area that usually has a few birds on it. No guarantees it will this year due to the winter, as I haven't been down there to see what is around. 

If you want it to be just you and him, I totally understand, but I'll help a kid in any way I can.


----------

